# Hair Splinters...Ergh!



## kazuldra (Jan 4, 2010)

I've seen lots of really experienced groomers on the boards, so I thought I would ask:

How do you guys get those little tiny shaved hair-particles out when they embed partially in your skin? All I've found that works is a trusty pair of tweezers and time. Is there a better way? Would Biore pore-strips work? Duct tape _(heh-heh)_? I'm willing to give anything a shot.

The skin between my fingers thanks you for any info!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, let me know if you find something too...been trying to find a quick fix for years..some say duct tape works for them...doesn't for me..the splinters stay put..I use tweezers in good sunlight...I have found that a good loofa rag in the shower pulls alot of them out..a true loofa though, not the round ball shower "loofahs". I wish there was an easier way..


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

I honestly only get maybe the VERY occasional hair splinter, it's not a problem at all anymore really!

Your clothes make a difference; Wear a top that covers to just below the elbows, even my very loose sleeves are enough to stop pretty much all the elbow ones getting in there, I notice if I wear a shorter sleeved top I'm getting the odd one.

But mainly, don't pre-shave anything. Bath everything first, shave them down after. Only doing one shave down has cut down my hair splinters MASSIVLY!! Even matted dogs; bath them first, wet clip them if they're pelted, then finish them up.

I work out of town once a week at a much lower 'class' groomers for a small farming community, many of the dogs are shaved down without having a bath & dry, and the splinters I get on those days trying to shave down dry & dirty (not muddy, but not squeaky clean either!) dogs and get them somewhat smooth is just crazy compared to 5 days a week at my place where everything gets bathed first! lol.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

the grooming school that I went to taught us to pre shave. bath, then shave again. the pre shave is just a really quick once over.
i know lots of people bath first, and we do if we are not going to take much off of the dog.

i get hair splinters in my fingers and hands often. i never have much luck with tweezers, i think my eyes are too bad to get a hold of the spliter. but duct tape does work for me.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

yup, many people, including myself, was taught to pre-shave!!! I used to ALWAYS do a 'rough in' shave before anything else was done, I was taught that way and did it that way for years. I also had hair splinters. I don't do it anymore; everything gets bathed and shaved down AFTER the bath, and I get very very few hair splinters. It is a waste of my time shaving down dogs before their bath, and ruins my clippers and scissors to be cutting dirty coats.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I saw on Dr. Oz that using white, non-toxic, school glue spread on a splinter will get it out. You just put a layer on and then let it dry and peel it off. I don't know if it will work for hair splinters but it seems like it will.

I am not a groomer but I used to be a hair stylist and I got a few hair splinters. They don't feel good!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm not a dog groomer, but used to own a double coated breed and would get dog hair splinters in my bare feet! Ouch. You can't see them but you can sure feel them. So I feel for ya.


----------



## kazuldra (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the tips! I'll give it a go!


----------

